# Bottle color and shape



## Impiryo (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry for the probably common question - search, and looking at the first 5 or so pages of this forum didn't answer.

I prefer (and make) red wine mostly, but a look at my bottle collection shows a surprising number of white wine bottles (probably mostly for when I have others over; I like experimenting with boxes for my own wine).

I know the difference in shapes of bottles - the Bordeaux shape is designed to catch the sediment in reds. Beyond that though, I have a lot of amber and clear bottles, and a few Champagne bottles. Is it OK to bottle (and age) red wines in these bottles?

If I did, they would be the bottles I plan to use for personal consumption, and can expect to do a pretty good job of keeping them in a dark area (and not on top of stacks).


----------



## Rocky (Aug 2, 2012)

The color of the wine bottle is mainly to protect the wine from UV light. Reds, which are normally aged longer, need more protection and that is why they are normally in a green bottle. Whites can be put in clear and amber bottles as they are not normally held for a long period of time. I would advise using only green bottles, the darker the better, for reds that you plan to age. If you are in a pinch and need to use a clear or amber bottle, keep it protected from sunlight and flourescent light as much as possible and do not plan on keeping it for long.


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TonyP (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a bit over the top when it comes to bottle shapes. Here's my understanding:

Bordeaux - The most common shape used for red wine around the world, ranging from the classic 'Bordeaux grapes: Cabernet and Merlot, as well as other wines such as Zinfandel and Syrah. It is also used for white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc.

Burgundy - This shape is typically used for Chardonnay, but also for Pinot Noir - made from a Burgundy grape.


----------

